# Boomerang Tool The Snip



## Jim (Oct 21, 2011)

I just orderd a 3 pack of these bad boys. Anyone have any experience with them? Seem cheap enough and I like the 36 inch lanyard and the built in LED light. Perfect for night fishing. Once they come in I will do a full review. I will also be giving one away in a future contest.


----------



## fender66 (Oct 21, 2011)

IN

but no experience with them....yet :roll:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 21, 2011)

I think that you will get on good bounce on the canal path before you break this one


Lighted snips - REALLY?


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 21, 2011)

Nifty little tool.


----------



## Jim (Oct 22, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> I think that you will get on good bounce on the canal path before you break this one
> 
> 
> Lighted snips - REALLY?



Only the best! :beer:


----------

